# diy sound bar



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

would it be possile to use a perfect infinity alpha 37c and velodyne sub in conjunction with a dednon avr, sony kdf-46e200 to create a soundbar?:sneeky:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

No you can't because that center channel only has one input. It's a mono speaker.

You would need something like this. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-684

It actually has three speaker connections on the back, so you could do real 3.1 Well, as much as you can in a compact sound bar...

I wouldn't go too large on the sub. It needs to be able to play 100-120hz cleanly to mate up.

Dayton has a great ideal, but it sure would be nice if they could have used slightly larger drivers in them.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Generic said:


> No you can't because that center channel only has one input. It's a mono speaker.
> 
> You would need something like this. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-684
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------

